# Possibility of Pokemon coming to Earth



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I've been wondering something, and decided this was the best place to get it out. 

Is it possible, that, in the near future, pokemon could come to earth on a meteorite?

It has been mentioned in certain aspects of the anime and games that Clefairy fell from space with the moon stones on mt. moon. And certain other pokemon, such as Deoxys, Lunatone, Solrock, and Jirachi, all have connections with metiorites. (Jirachi may be a bit of a stretch, but I think the rock it comes out of in _Wishmaker_ looks a lot like a crystal meteorite.

And I recall, at some point in the anime, something about clefairy bringing all other species of pokemon to earth.

So my question is, does anyone have any opinion on wwether tiso could actually happen or not?

I believe there is a possibility, but I think that said meteorite, if it fell to earth, could wipe out the human race.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 13, 2010)

...I desperately wish they existed (I want my swellow, dang it!), but I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon. Unless they're on that meteor headed for Earth that's scheduled to land in December 2012.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 13, 2010)

...what?

You do realize the Pokémon games are, like, _fiction_, and not something that actually happened on some other planet, right?

It's theoretically possible something vaguely similar to Pokémon (that does not break multiple laws of physics) could exist somewhere in the universe, sure, but only in the same sense that it's theoretically possible there's an invisible pink unicorn, and what _fictional_ accounts of _fictional_ Pokémon arriving on _fictional_ meteorites there are in-_fictional_-universe have absolutely no bearing on the matter. Some alien life form resembling Clefairy is no likelier to arrive on Earth via meteorite than some alien life form resembling Bulbasaur just because we happen to have _fictional_ video games in which Clefairy are from space.

Did I mention Pokémon are _fictional_?


----------



## Green (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck, if this does happen I'm converting.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 13, 2010)

Dude, then it'd be like fucking Charizards flying around stomping people and burning buildings! And we don't have any Pokeballs to contain them in! They'd enslave the human race! 

(I am going to be sorely pissed if I wake up on December whatever 2012 and this has not happened.)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

Butterfree said:


> ...what?
> 
> You do realize the Pokémon games are, like, _fiction_, and not something that actually happened on some other planet, right?
> 
> ...


I am aware of that, but there is a possibility that anything could exist somewhere in the universe, so there is a possibility that something like that could arrive on earth.

I am also aware of how small a chance that is, so there is probably no chance this will happen in the future. It is possible, though.


----------



## Green (Sep 13, 2010)

What if somewhere in the universe there's a bigger version of me devouring planets? Or two robot armies warring against each other?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, as I said, there is a possibility, but it would have to be extremely small.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

the chance of life happening was ridiculously small! why not pokémon?

(hm, do pokémon even qualify as alive?)


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 13, 2010)

It is _extremely unlikely_ to the point of being _practically_ impossible.


----------



## Green (Sep 13, 2010)

If this happens I will shit bricks.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 13, 2010)

And _I _will eat them. :P


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 13, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> (hm, do pokémon even qualify as alive?)


This would be an interesting discussion.

7 Characteristics of Life

I think the "heredity" and the "reproduction" parts are the most questionable. Do Pokémon have genes that are passed on? I suppose so, in a way: somehow the egg must be able to inherit the parents' attacks and the mother's species. Thoughts? 

(should that be a new thread?)


----------



## Enkoe (Sep 13, 2010)

Pokemon actually existing in our universe:

0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000001%

That's your chance. :P


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

Enkoe said:


> Pokemon actually existing in our universe:
> 
> 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000001%
> 
> That's your chance. :P


actually, that's too high of a chance.

Also, on the subject of pokemon being alive:

Well, pokemon:

Adapt and evolve to their habitats, respond to external and internal stimuli, and can reproduce (to some extent).

So I would say yes.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 13, 2010)

I doubt this will happen, though I do think that the human race-once we get this far- will be capable of creating a virtual world where we can catch pokemon like it's real.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

Barubu said:


> I doubt this will happen, though I do think that the human race-once we get this far- will be capable of creating a virtual world where we can catch pokemon like it's real.


Wonder how much that game would cost?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> This would be an interesting discussion.
> 
> 7 Characteristics of Life
> 
> ...


actually response to environment, use of energy, and evolution and adaption are fairly questionable, too.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> actually response to environment, use of energy, and evolution and adaption are fairly questionable, too.


so, what does Evolution count as? as in pokemon Evolution? is changing to a new form not considered "adapting to your environment", no matter how rapid it occurs? and pokemon do respond to their environment. If there were a fire in a largefield, wouldn't all the pokemon run away? if there was a new food supply, such as a berry orchard, wouldn't pokemon go over and eat the berries?. As far of use of energy, aside from using attacks, I think you have a point.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

when have you seen any pokemon actually run from a fire?

and evolution is just growth, not adaption.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

I believe it was in an episode of the anime. Or a movie. But if you want a better example, all of the inhabitants of that one forest in the movie _Jirachi: Wishmaker_ ran from the giant fake groudon thing. I count that as external stimuli.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

:| anime has plenty of stuff that makes it an unreliable source for pokebiology.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I would think that a species as advanced as pokemon would run from a fire, especially if they were grass type. I mean, pokemon do not just sit around stationary and wait for someone to catch them.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 13, 2010)

"Responding to the environment" could also be running from a trainer trying to catch it, or responding to another Pokémon attacking it. A wild Pokémon will fight without orders from a trainer, so it still must be able to respond to the environment on its own.

As far as evolution goes... do Pokémon actually grow? We've always been told that they grow by evolving, but is this actually growing by biology's standards? Do they have cells that function as a living thing's and divide as the Pokémon grows?

And I remembered something - Mewtwo was supposedly created from Mew's DNA. Logical assumption that, then, Pokémon have DNA?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 14, 2010)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> "Responding to the environment" could also be running from a trainer trying to catch it, or responding to another Pokémon attacking it. A wild Pokémon will fight without orders from a trainer, so it still must be able to respond to the environment on its own.


eh, I guess.



> As far as evolution goes... do Pokémon actually grow?


vulpix is confirmed to grow, as are a few of the snakes and probably plenty of other stuff.



> We've always been told that they grow by evolving, but is this actually growing by biology's standards? Do they have cells that function as a living thing's and divide as the Pokémon grows?


go ask on of the resident biologist on the first, the second is probable by pokedex.



> And I remembered something - Mewtwo was supposedly created from Mew's DNA. Logical assumption that, then, Pokémon have DNA?


well, except for the fact that deoxys apparently _is_ living space alien dna and stuff. mew is stated somewhere to have dna for everything, but mewtwo's creation varies between the various canons.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 14, 2010)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Do they have cells that function as a living thing's and divide as the Pokémon grows?


Ditto has cells.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm fairly certain that ditto _is_ a cell.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 14, 2010)

No, I know it's said somewhere that Ditto's cells can change thier structure into whatever it wants.


----------



## Barubu (Sep 14, 2010)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Wonder how much that game would cost?


Well, by the time we get to this level of technology, it'll probably be average.


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 16, 2011)

I had a dream where oil drillers found an cave where ideas came to rest, and Pokémon were inside. But because of the evilness and violence of most people, the Pokémon were sick, sadistic creatures. I vividly remember a Magnezone coming out first, using it's magnetic powers to wield the gigantic drill as a machete and literally killed the entire state.

This started a full on war, with humans being left in a Post-Apocalyptic state.

Anyway, the seven characteristics of life are Nutrition, Respiration, Excretion.
Growth, Reproduction, Movement, Response.

Nutrition-Pokémon eat fruit, berries, Pokéblocks, Poffins, ect. So that's a tick.

Respiration-Pokémon take energy from the air, otherwise, they would all be able to breath underwater. And they wouldn't eat food unless they could gain energy from it, so I say this is a tick.

Excretion-Has a Pokémon ever been seen sweating? If so, then this is a tick. If not, than it's an X.

Growth-Evolution. So, tick.

Reproduction-Eggs. Tick.

Movement-Obviously a tick.

Response-Trainers call out commands, Pokémon follow them-they respond to the command. Tick.

So, aside from excretion (which, in fairness, may have been left out on the grounds of kid-friendlyness) all the requirements of lights are fulfilled. Depending on your view of Excretion, they may or may not be classed as living things.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 17, 2011)

DON"T BUMP THREADS!!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 17, 2011)

... not only has the post itself been dealt with, it's not your place to tell other people off. Furthermore, you do realise complaining about said post _in-thread_ bumps the thread again? >:| You're just embarrassing yourself. Coroxn is a relatively new user and I'd prefer if you didn't resort to public embarrassment, thanks.

In future, use the report button 

	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------

